# My boy!



## Taiji_Mantis (Jun 12, 2008)

Its not me... but it is my DNA.

This was my son at my place of business where some of my friends are working on a film project. I homeschool so this was a great learning piece for my kids to see how TV stuff is made and how long it takes, and how fights on TV dont have people getting hurt.
He attended his first wushu class the next weekend... 






Fun stuff!


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Jun 15, 2008)

Once I get permission I will show the whole scene to give an idea of what goes on. It begins with a flip but ends with a nice Jiu Jitsu sequence and armbar...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 15, 2008)

I liked it and your son looked like he was having a lot of fun.

If you could show how the strikes are really missed  and how the angle of the shot makes them look real it would be great


----------

